# Hub Drain



## I'mYourTourGuide

Anyone ever done a commercial food service establishment with floor sinks and hub drains with one 4" vent serving all (like a MFD system) dumping into a 4" master trap outside the building?


----------



## user4

That would be a code violation here.


----------



## I'mYourTourGuide

Dang, why does your code have to be so different? lol


----------



## user4

Every fixture has to have it's own vented trap, including floor drains.


----------



## Bill

i done some. here the engineer usually emphisises on the plans as to where the vents have to be at. We can not change anything on them as the building inspector has signed off on them. Therefore we must adhere to it. Any deviations must be presented to the plumbing inspector BEFORE we do it.


----------



## ILPlumber

Killertoiletspider said:


> Every fixture has to have it's own vented trap, including floor drains.


 
True, but we at least have the leisure of combination waste and vents for floor drains here in our fine state.It works quite well in large warehouses or factories.

Funny how when I work in Indiana , I don't have to vent floor drains. Apparently water drains differently on the east side of the wabash river.


----------



## user4

ILPlumber said:


> True, but we at least have the leisure of combination waste and vents for floor drains here in our fine state.It works quite well in large warehouses or factories.
> 
> Funny how when I work in Indiana , I don't have to vent floor drains. Apparently water drains differently on the east side of the wabash river.


It drains different in the state then it does in Chicago too, you can't do what you described in Chicago.


----------



## ILPlumber

Killertoiletspider said:


> It drains different in the state then it does in Chicago too, you can't do what you described in Chicago.


Unfortunately Cook county has their own code. They want to keep my country bumpkin A$$ out. Closest I ever worked was Oak Brook. I never even thought about getting my license for up there in Chi-town.

They have no problem taking my income tax money though.:furious:


----------



## Bill

Sorry, mis read the post. We install hub drains as per plans submitted to us. The drains are individually trapped under the floor then run to the main. The main has a series of vents along the line depending on the length. It connects directly into a grease trap, then into the sewer. No master trap.


----------



## user4

ILPlumber said:


> Unfortunately Cook county has their own code. They want to keep my country bumpkin A$$ out. Closest I ever worked was Oak Brook. I never even thought about getting my license for up there in Chi-town.
> 
> They have no problem taking my income tax money though.:furious:


Your state license is valid in Cook County, but you have to abide by Chicago code, which is sometimes confusing, but it does serve it's purpose.


----------



## I'mYourTourGuide

That's stupid! lol 

You can't individually vent chemical sinks in a laboratory!

Unless you done a mexican loop vent on every fixture, which would be absurd.

IN ky, we're allowed one 4" vent serving a Manufactured FloordDrain System with as many F.D.'s as you want on it, with 10' branches.

A combination hub and floor drain system is almost the same way. . . 2" drains no more than 5' from the main, 3" no more than 6', and 4" no more than 10' with 4" at the end of each main, dumping into a 4" master trap outside the building.


----------



## ILPlumber

Killertoiletspider said:


> Your state license is valid in Cook County, but you have to abide by Chicago code, which is sometimes confusing, but it does serve it's purpose.


It is but, I would never dream of working in Chicago. I stay plenty busy outside of there. I don't even like to visit.


----------



## user4

I'mYourTourGuide said:


> That's stupid! lol
> 
> You can't individually vent chemical sinks in a laboratory!


Yes you can, that is why they make glass pipe and fittings.


----------



## I'mYourTourGuide

I've never seen it done like that, although borosilicate pipe is allowed. 

You can use a continuous waste and vent system, but it's much simpler to use one main vent, serving all sinks and hub drains. Or at least that's the law here.

One vent serves all, in all the installations I have seen, and the main serving them dumps into a dilution trap w/ limestone chips, outside the building before entering the sanitary. .


----------



## user4

I'mYourTourGuide said:


> I've never seen it done like that, although borosilicate pipe is allowed.
> 
> You can use a continuous waste and vent system, but it's much simpler to use one main vent, serving all sinks and hub drains. Or at least that's the law here.
> 
> One vent serves all, in all the installations I have seen, and the main serving them dumps into a dilution trap w/ limestone chips, outside the building before entering the sanitary. .


We are back to every fixture must have an individually vented trap, Chicago code is brutal compared to most.


----------



## GREENPLUM

Yes i have, we call it a SAFE WASTE SYSTEM


----------

